# Deep Clean Yesterday! *FRP Content*



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So been planning on giving the car a good clean for the past few weeks, hard to plan thing when the weather is so unpredictable!

Eventually got the chance yesterday to have a good crack at it! 

First posted detail actually sadly no during pictures! 

Process and products...
Wheels/tyres cleaned with Billbery and G101 agitated with brushes.

Engine bay/Arches/shuts cleaned with G101 agitated and left to work for a minutes then rinsed off.

Tardis applied to lower panels and front of bonnet wiped with MF once Tardis had worked into the tar.

Snow foamed mix of AS snowfoam and G101, badges, trims, seals, grilles agitated with some more G101 to remove and leftover products.

Pressure washed.

Snowfoamed again, lighter mix of snowfoam and a touch of Maxi Suds, stil showing signs of Reload protecting the paint to my amazement and the windows were sheeting like crazy (Cif "professional" glass&multi surface cleaner) It really is an amazing product!

Light pressure rinse off then washed with 2BM, Maxi suds and Euro sheepskin wash mitt.

Lightly rinsed, leaving some water on the surface and clayed with BH soft clay (really good clay) using a touch of Maxi Suds in water to lube (the clay can be used with just water) Wasn't too bad, mud guards seem to help, lower part of the rear bumper seemed to be the worst off all.

Quick re-wash with 2BM, pressure washed then sheeted water off, no signs of protection left all.  Nice clean surface for working.

Dried using Blue fluffy drying towel (can't remember the exact brand) Leftover SP SD as drying aid!  Shuts, engine bay and wheels dried with old MF's.

Car rolled onto the drive for "quick" enhancement.
Silverline rotary, 3m yellow pad and Lime Prime (first time using)
Taped up all trims (although doesn't stain trim, splatter and a little dust was still visable)

Worked only between 1-3 really easy product to use, the roff was a little hot but seemed to still work away actually removing some small marks around the vehicle with it's micro abrasives.

I must say this product after some research has impressed me greatly, where before I would use 3m blue/blue I can fire on some LP and it's certainly brought the finish back to the paint, I had a few wow moments looking at the depth and flake pop! 

Quite a bit of time spent using the LP and rotary, getting used to the LP for future enhancements.

Cleaned off as I went along as the sun was out! Cleaned off some dust and a little splatter, ready for finishing the car.

Trims/grilles dressed with ValetPro new Trim Glitz! I love the stuff, it does leave a tacky finish because of it's sheer viscosity but after it's set just a light wipe with a MF takes away the grease from the product, very very impresed by it! Looking forward to a bigger bottle although a little 50ml sample will do quite a few cars!

Tyres treated with 2 coats of megs endurance still one of my fave for a nice glossy finish, also used on trims a couple of times to see what it was like very impressed again and wouldn't hesitate to use it again.

Wheels sealed with Aquartz Reload due to how it faired on lower bodywork I was happy to use it on the wheels. It was a sample and I can imagine it's kind of expensive to use everytime you do wheels.

Exhaust cleaned with autosol, wiped down with 425.

Choice of wax was Purple Haze! Applied with a SN finger Mitt another gret addition from Dodo Juice! Easy wax to work with, easily applied thinly and buffed off after a couple of mins due to the heat and sun. (another coat will be applied today or tommorrow and Wpied down with FK425.

I must say whether it's all in the mind or not the PH seemed to add even more depth and serious flake pop to the car. Very impressed by it.

Sun went away just as I tried to capture the flake pop, apologies! 

Looking to also use some Z8 I have coming from kind Russ. Surely fine to use over PH?

Great day cleaning the cars and the sunburn was well worth it. The satisfaction it leaves make you realise why you don't take it to the carwash/resident eastern Euro car cleaners! 

I'll let the pics do the talking (some befores aswell) 


















































After...

















































































































































Apologies for the amount of pictures and lack of during and before! Oh and the size of write up!

Thanks for reading, all criticism welcome!


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

nice work, how long did it take you? I'm guessing a while given the look on your other halves face  

Loving the Puma!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! Ah she's a good un' she had my bank card!

About 7 hours in total, stopped for half an hour. it rained last night...


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Thats the " you sad git" look.I get that off my mrs.
Nice looking car btw.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll give you a "WOW" ... nice


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

RoverIain said:


> Thats the " you sad git" look.I get that off my mrs.
> Nice looking car btw.


Lols, you know "that" look well! She's very understanding, the bank card trick helped! 



Dunkwho said:


> I'll give you a "WOW" ... nice


Thank you very much, took great satisfaction with this colour once prep'd and final waxed.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice Puma...get that scuffed alloy fixed though!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols Easn't until after I uploaded them I noticed it was that wheel.

They were refurbed in feb and on my first time parking at the house I kerbed it! Doh!

First time of kerbing an alloy in all my time of driving!


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Love FRPs :argie:. My Mrs had a standard Puma when we first met, of course when I say 'standard' I mean a heavily modified non-FRP (at least it was by the time I finished with it ). I'd love an FRP as a competition car but I can't find a decent one. 

What number is it?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's number 467 mate. 

Thanks for the comments guys. I use it as a daily as well, I wish it was just a garage queen/weekend car sometimes!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

sexy car gally lad, very nice results indeed  

P.S did you manage to send that grill yet? 

cheers


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice, well done 

Front number plate appears to have shrunk - was the water too hot? :lol:


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Lovley car the FRP! :argie: and lovley job.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> sexy car gally lad, very nice results indeed
> 
> P.S did you manage to send that grill yet?
> 
> cheers


The Grille was sent out yesterday Dawn! 

Thanks Hun!


cotter said:


> Very nice, well done
> 
> Front number plate appears to have shrunk - was the water too hot? :lol:


Yeah it helps with the look of the front ehnd, the bigger plate takes away from the wide features I think.



Owensy said:


> Lovley car the FRP! :argie: and lovley job.


Thanks mate, it's rained since I finished it!


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

God I miss my Frp  
Looks great mate! Sold mine about 6 months ago now for a focus st and I miss it so much!!! Is yours a LSD one? 
I had the LSD and it was such a good drive! Sold it for 8k so look after it and keep the miles down and you can still fetch good money for them!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I have an order in for a LSD, I got the feeling I wouldn't see the difference on the road with my driving but after some research I think I would.

My Dad is and ex Ford Master tech and my Brother is currently one so i'll get them to pop it in after the winter, it's a long term car for me that's not going to lose any money really.

What number did you have mate?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

gally said:


> I have an order in for a LSD, I got the feeling I wouldn't see the difference on the road with my driving but after some research I think I would.
> 
> My Dad is and ex Ford Master tech and my Brother is currently one so i'll get them to pop it in after the winter, it's a long term car for me that's not going to lose any money really.
> 
> What number did you have mate?


Sounds good mate, great work on it, mine was number 141.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice indeed, well done


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Stunning car mate i love it


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys!

Shame the rain is hiding the work slightly! Looking forward to trying out some Z8 on it!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Just to add a picture a friend had taken, thought it showed the colour off quite well...










It's second coat of PH went on well, wiped down with some FK425 (What a cracking QD) and just to add Supernatural finger mitt is a very good applicator.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice mate :thumb:

i love FRP's too


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I doe love the Puma. My favourite was the original 1.7.

Yours looks great, but the curbed wheel


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lovely car there! A future classic guaranteed!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice car do have a soft spot for these. one of the best paint colours on a car


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice work and impressive write up! :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I absolutely love FRP's, and as a daily :doublesho

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks so much guys, always nice to get comments from fellow enthusiasts! 

Funny story about the wheel, never kerbed a wheel since I passed my test and drove 400 miles home after picking the Puma up, kerbed it parking outside my house for the first time!

Go figure!

Thanks again guys! It's getting Glasur next week!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Couple of pictures a friend took.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Gorgeous mate, can really tell the improvement of the paint from the LP, its certainly come some way since your post (in the detailing section) from pumapeople.com

Great to see #467 is being loved!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great work there mate :thumb: Love these Racing versions :argie: (got a standard 1.7 myself, well for the time being anyway). 

Thanks for posting these up


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

grayfox said:


> Gorgeous mate, can really tell the improvement of the paint from the LP, its certainly come some way since your post (in the detailing section) from pumapeople.com
> 
> Great to see #467 is being loved!


Thanks, looking back at the thread when I picked it up it has come along way. There are bits and bobs I want back to perfection then i'll be happy as it's my daily.

Just constantly replacing all the old parts with new fresh items changes the appearance dramitically. New grilles, mud flaps, badges, wheel centres, mats ect.... They have all freshened up the car. 



Viper said:


> Great work there mate :thumb: Love these Racing versions :argie: (got a standard 1.7 myself, well for the time being anyway).
> 
> Thanks for posting these up


Thanks for looking, your green one is immaculate from the pictures I seen!

Very jealous at the standard of finish.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

gally said:


> Thanks, looking back at the thread when I picked it up it has come along way. There are bits and bobs I want back to perfection then i'll be happy as it's my daily.
> 
> Just constantly replacing all the old parts with new fresh items changes the appearance dramitically. New grilles, mud flaps, badges, wheel centres, mats ect.... They have all freshened up the car.
> 
> ...


Thanks but not really - it's showing signs of the rear arches bubbling on the edges and tbh. it's getting neglected right now as I'm too busy with the XR2 to even clean the Puma.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

If my XR2 looked like that I think I would be the same. I'm in the process of convincing my dad to invest in a xr2 I know about, needs a lot of work.

He's just finished an MGB GT restoration, think he's needing some time off! I'll work at it!

Same colour as yours and has sat in the guys drive for about 2 years now!


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

More pics of the missus required please 

Looks spot on though Gal. the 425 your on about is this isn't it??..










I have it and love it..much better then using Megs as a drying aid.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols! She might not approve! There are pics on CS I think!

Yeah that's the stuff! Really want to try Z6 but 425 is so good! Does everything really well!


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

IMO stick with 425..For the price (11.95) its much better value then Z6.

Z6 is 8.95 for 16floz, whereas 425 is 11.95 for 32floz.

Im a tight bastid tho


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Not bad, but what the hell is that under you arches?!!!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fpmsl Combine! 

I picked up some Z6 today Richy. 

I have a Focus RS mk1 to follow this but time constraints mean I doub i'll get many pictures.


----------



## andyd73 (Jun 17, 2009)

RoverIain said:


> Thats the " you sad git" look.I get that off my mrs.


LOL!! My wife gives me that look as well


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Missed this first time round.
But lovely work M8 and ever since we detailed one, I have had a real soft spot for these lovely Little cars.

You have just got to love all the curves and contours when polishing them and a very rewarding colour also.
Hats off to you, your car is a credit to you and the care you put into it.
Gordon.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thank you so much, mean a lot coming from yourself. 

I read Dave/your thread with interest after buying the FRP, done a fantastic job.

Considering it is 10 years old it hasn't done too badly. It makes you want to take care of it and as with most Ltd edition cars you feel like you have a duty to look after it.

Thanks for the kind comments. Hopefully have an updated thread with some new products including some nice Glasur.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Still <3 this colour Kevin.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

JD said:


> Still <3 this colour Kevin.


Cheers combine!


----------

